# QuYi Valk 3 M vs Gans 365 Air SM (Magnetic Edition) (Please Explain Why!)



## The Torrent (Nov 1, 2017)

Which one, i know many people would say valk, but take into account that it is magnetic, i have been told because a separate company put the magnets in the Valk, their bad whereas gans have put more research into theirs.

EDIT: PLEASE SAY WHY PLS


----------



## The Torrent (Nov 2, 2017)

The gans seems to be winning in the poll, which is unusual because people always prefer the valk. Can anyone post a reply why they chose the gans over valk?


----------



## applezfall (Nov 2, 2017)

I prefer the valk cause it's slower and silkier


----------



## The Torrent (Nov 2, 2017)

@applezfall Ok, thank you.

Btw, where can i read the rules from?? The 'Terms and Rules' page just talks about legal stuff.

EDIT: btw, by saying 'thank you', i am just saying thank you for replying, in no way am i telling others that i have drawn a conclusion others please post below saying which on you like more. If there i another thread similar to this where i can ask this question and get more replies please let me know.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 2, 2017)

The Torrent said:


> Btw, where can i read the rules from?? The 'Terms and Rules' page just talks about legal stuff.



You can read the rules here.


----------



## The Torrent (Nov 2, 2017)

Hmph, after doing some research, it appears the cubicle does not yet stock the gans magnetic. This is strange. Is this not legitimate https://www.kewbz.co.uk/products/gans-sm or has it came out in the uk before the us (which seems unlikely). Whats going on??


----------



## North Eastern Cuber (Mar 5, 2018)

Valk M because in my opinion the SM is overpriced and not worth it. I personally am not a GAN cube person, so don't yell at me plz


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 5, 2018)

Valk. Gans are overpriced, being twice the price of what they are worth.


----------



## casi (Mar 6, 2018)

GAN. Valks are too clicky. The SM is better than any cube I've ever tried.


----------



## JustSomeRandomDude (Mar 9, 2018)

If you are still wondering, I would say GAN. Magnets are the gimmick here, and you should be taking full advantage of the stability they give you, GAN air cubes are superbly fast and smooth, but that tends to make them uncontrollable, so you are getting the speed + the stability there, while the valk is already more stable by default, at least imo.
That depends on your turning style, tho. I tend to like fast, smooth turning, so that's the reason I stick with GAN and the GTS 2 as a backup.

Also, remember that the valk is 55.5 mm against the 56 mm of the GAN, and that does make a difference while solving.


----------

